# Charlotte Church show axed



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Last year a lot of you were offended by some of the comments on this programme made by the presenter. A number of you actually contacted the programme makers to put your comments/complaints across.  Well today I read in Star magazine (or something like it) that the show is axed.  Perhaps they had too many complaints about how bad the programme was?  I subscribe to the theory of what goes around comes around.  


Jane


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

I remember the thread last year, her comments where   but don't think the show was that good anyway


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

i used to watch the show quite regulary (in my defence there was nothing else on!) that was until she made them stupid comments   which was totally out of order - so glad it's been axed i still can't look at a picture of her without thinking of what she said xx

caz xx


----------



## poodlelover (Sep 3, 2009)

Blimey~ what did I miss? What did she say 

PL x


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

don't wanna drag it up again but she said something like

'like oh why do these women have ivf when all they need to do is go over to somewhere like ibiza and they would all come back pregnant' - something like that it was supposed to be a 'joke' which is very poor taste xx

thankfully she's now been axed which just goes to show you karma can actaully work sometimes xx


----------



## poodlelover (Sep 3, 2009)

Stupid girl. I'd be spending my money on flights to Ibiza rather than immune testing if that were the case

PL x


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

good i'm glad .


                                marie 76x


----------



## flower power (Jun 8, 2008)

She also said on her 1st episode of her 2nd series something like 'this show is like IVF, every time I do a series I get pregnant' 

Silly B****!!


----------



## sandra38 (Feb 4, 2010)

I hated her show but, i may be alone here, but I didn't find her comments that offensive. She wasn't laughing at us. I was a stupid joke but I think we're all becoming a bit over-senstitive these days.


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

oh im glad! i cant stand the sight of her after the comments last year, she said some other things as well. like 'all you ladies who cant get pregnant, just go out on the town without your husband and come back preganant' - cant stand her the stupid moo. so im glad she isnt doing another show.


----------

